# ceiling hook in a plaster ceiling



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not a great idea to hang anything from a plaster ceiling, it can cause far more damage to the ceiling then just the hole.
But if you in insist on doing it anyway then a toggle bolt "should" work. The bigger the wings the better to spread out the load.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

A butterfly bolt does seem like overkill for 1/2 pound object and if you use one you have to make sure it engages behind the lath.

You can keep trying to see if you can get a hook into a piece of lath.

Your best bet may be to use a masonry bit to drill the plaster. Fit the hole with a screw anchor of the correct size and than screw your hook, eye bolt or whatever in to that. The screw anchor will expand to grip the sides of the hole in the plaster.


----------



## uglijimus (Apr 8, 2010)

thanks guys for your input. it's just not worth it so I think we are going to scrap the idea.


----------

